# B&S INTRIMIKS



## RIMSPOKE (Dec 17, 2017)

I HAVE HAD THREE SETS OF INTRIMIKS FOR A FEW YEARS NOW . THE TEN MIKES RANGE FROM .275" TO 1.600" 
I HAVE FOUND THEM TO BE INDISPENSABLE FOR GETTING HOLES ONSIZE WHEN BORING ON THE MILL & LATHE . 

I WANTED SOME LARGER ONES IN CASE SOMEONE COMES ALONG NEEDING A CLOSE TOLERANCE HOLE OVER 1.600" 

I HAVE SEEN A LOT OF THEM SHOW UP ON THE USED MARKET THAT LOOK LIKE THEY WERE BEAT TO DEATH WITH A HAMMER ! 
WHO WOULD DO THAT ?   NICE USED ONES ARE USUALLY PRICED OUT OF RANGE & NEW ONES ARE INSANELY HIGH . 

I FINALLY SCORED A NICE 1.600 - 2.000 ,  2.000 - 2.400 , AN EXTENSION SET FOR DEEP HOLES , A 1.9998" SETTING RING 
AND A GORGEOUS MAHOGANY CASE TO KEEP THEM IN .  ( NO LONGER MADE ) 

THE CASE HAS ROOM FOR THE 2.4-2.8 , 2.8-3.2 , 3.2-3.6 , 3.6-4.0 INTRIMIKS
AND THE 2.8000 & 3.600 SETTING RINGS . SO IT LOOKS LIKE I WILL HAVE TO KEEP SHOPPING .  

AMAZON SELLS THE SET OF 6 MIKES & 3 RINGS IN A PLASTIC CASE FOR $7900 ! 
WHAT I JUST GOT SET ME BACK $500 SO IF I AM PATIENT , I HOPE I CAN 
FINISH MY SET FOR QUITE A BIT LESS .


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm jealous!!


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice collection . I know what you mean by beat with a hammer , I got a few from the Bay that looked like they were used like a hammer .


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a small set of three in the wood case . I bought them some forty years ago and I have only used them when and where I worked before being lucky and winning a life of misery. They were ungodly high then . I've thought about selling but figured I'd lose my shirt.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 18, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I'm jealous!!


me too. Not something I need, but something I want.


----------

